
Facebook wants to sell you concert tickets - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/6785843/facebook-launches-ticket-sale-pilot-program
======
VOYD
because there aren't enough service fees on tickets already?

